# PVC Bike Rack



## jd56 (Mar 14, 2017)

A few of you guys have asked if I had plans for building my bike rack I use in my truck and bike trailer.





Well here is the parts list.
Do not use glue!.
This way the length can be adjusted by adding or removing sections.

1.25" (OD) pvc pipe. 

This plans for a 13 slot rack.
That's 13 "T's" x  3 + 2 = 41.. 1.25" (ID) T's
6 elbows
13 lengths of pvc in 8", 13" and 9".







Also 39 pcs of 1.5" to join each T.




Remember no glue!


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense One (Mar 14, 2017)

Great info....now all I need is a p/u truck or trailer!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Mar 15, 2017)

Intense One said:


> Great info....now all I need is a p/u truck or trailer!



No need. If you need an outside or inside the shop bike rack, it's stability is there.


Intense One said:


> Great info....now all I need is a p/u truck or trailer!





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense One (Mar 15, 2017)

jd56 said:


> No need. If you need an outside or inside the shop bike rack, it's stability is there.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



You bet.....definitely need indoor racking systems......may be building soon.  I built a surfboard carrier out of pvc piping for one of my bikes.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 16, 2017)

I see the concept and I'll want to build it taller and with wider slots but in my neighborhood metal piping and fittings would be required. Thanks, JD for your inspiration!


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 17, 2017)

Great concept,and simple to build .I am going to give this a try,thanks for sharing JD. 

I hope I can refrain from using glue.


----------



## RustySprockets (Mar 18, 2017)

jd56 said:


> A few of you guys have asked if I had plans for building my bike rack I use in my truck and bike trailer.
> 
> 
> Well here is the parts list.
> ...




I believe your math may be a little off.  I count 50 "T's" in that design.

12 - bottom front
12 - bottom rear
12 - top
14 - center
50

One will also need 14 lengths of the various straight pipes...one more than the number of slots.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 18, 2017)

RustySprockets said:


> I believe your math may be a little off.  I count 50 "T's" in that design.
> 
> 12 - bottom front
> 12 - bottom rear
> ...



Thx...good thing I posted a picture of the completed rack.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 17, 2017)

Brilliant...


----------

